# is there a book or a website where i can search all the types of weeds that grow in hay fields?



## fmfracer44 (Jan 19, 2012)

there are lots of weeds that i dont know the names of in some of the hay fields for example in oat fields and pasture fields. is there a website or a book i can look up?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

http://weeds.cropsci....edu/weedid.htm

http://weedid.missouri.edu/

http://plants.usda.gov/java/

There are many, but these are really good IMO.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Here's a link to a hand book from Purdue if you wanted something in hand .

https://mdc.itap.purdue.edu/item.asp?item_number=ID-317#.UWmHb8pOWSo


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

http://www.ppws.vt.edu/weedindex.htm


----------

